# Pembrokeshire Recommendations?



## rawlins (Nov 17, 2016)

Hey Folks,

I'm relocating to Pembrokeshire for the next couple of months from Sussex. I'm looking for recommendations on any good indies in and around that area. Google turned up a couple of decent looking options, but I always like a personal referral.

Rob


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Whereabouts in Pembrokeshire?
Vdubs get good reviews but never had to use them my self yet, otherwise not much about, other than Audi.
http://www.pembsv-dubs.co.uk/
Hoggy.


----------



## rawlins (Nov 17, 2016)

Cheers Hoggy,

I'll be in Narbeth, is Pembrokeshire your neck of the wood?

V-Dubs looks like a great option, assuming Google reviews are to be believed, I think they'll be my first port of call.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Yes I'm in Pembroke, 20 miles or so from Narbeth.
Fairly friendly with local Audi & get good prices so stay with them unless something major/expensive is required, although I have been into for a chatter with Vdubs to check them out. 
Hoggy.


----------



## rawlins (Nov 17, 2016)

That's good to know. I'll drop in on them myself I think have a chat, get a feel for what they're like.


----------

